# Set-up photos?



## Justin

Hi all,

I was just wondering what eveyones set-upes were like, simple? elaborate?.. and the best way to show is by pictures :wink:

So please all post photos of your various set-upes, including nymph housing here.

Thanks and I look forward to seeing some pics!


----------



## Rick

I use deli cups for nymphs and small mantids. The small aquariums are sectioned for small mantids and the larger tanks are for the larger mantids. The net cage at the right has a bunch of nymphs in it. The rubbermaid tub at the left houses crickets and I keep house and fruit flies in deli cups.


----------



## robo mantis

wow mantis heaven lol


----------



## wuwu

hey rick, what's the purpose of the hole on the side with the sponge?


----------



## Jwonni

thats his feeding hole i've seen it mentioned before you can justtake the sponge out pop a few flies in and put the sponge back in

rick is that moss in the bottom of the cups?


----------



## Rick

> hey rick, what's the purpose of the hole on the side with the sponge?


Mantids spend most of their time on the lid. So you use the hole for feeding and misting. Much easier than removing the lid everytime. A foam plug is inserted in the hold. I use the plugs that are made for fruit fly vials. That is spaghum moss in the bottom. Works best.


----------



## wuwu

i use the orchid moss. it looks pretty much like dirt.

how do you put the fruitflies in on the side?


----------



## Rick

> i use the orchid moss. it looks pretty much like dirt.how do you put the fruitflies in on the side?


With a funnel.


----------



## wuwu

so you just put the cup on the side and funnel the flies in? is the funnel made out of a piece of paper?


----------



## robo mantis

no he uses a real plastic funnel you can see it in the second to the bottom shelf on the right side of the first pic


----------



## robo mantis

also rick do you have crickets in last pics bottom container the one with the egg cartons or are they roaches?


----------



## Rick

It's a plastic funnel that you can see in the pic. Crickets are in the tub. I am not allowed to have roaches


----------



## robo mantis

i am not allowed to have them either :lol:


----------



## robo mantis

P.S. do you breed crickets or buy a lot and put them in that contianer?


----------



## Justin

Great set-ups Rick. Anyone else got pics?


----------



## Rick

> P.S. do you breed crickets or buy a lot and put them in that contianer?


Buy a thousand at a time.


----------



## Ian

I find breeding crickets is so not worth the hastle, when you can buy a bulk bag of 2000 for £20.


----------



## Rick

> I find breeding crickets is so not worth the hastle, when you can buy a bulk bag of 2000 for £20.


Exactly.


----------



## robo mantis

wow any u.s. suppliers and will the breed anyway?


----------



## MantisDude15

hey robo mantis try here

http://www.bigappleherp.com/bigappleherp.f...descriptionLink

the link is long, but i hope it helps


----------



## robo mantis

wow thanks


----------



## MantisDude15

np, thats where i ordered my fruitflies from, and they were great. shipped very fast, and they were great quality. im sure its the same for crickets.


----------



## Summers

here is my one jus sorted it today  







Ive also got this for when she grows a bit (moss will be going down) Might split this into 2 and get another further down the line!


----------



## ponchot

I had this large aquarium split into two sections for two

large Chineese Mantids (Swearinger &amp; Bobbie). It might

seem a bit large, but I kept a close eye on them to make

sure they we feeding regularly.

The jar on the left simply had screen over top with rubber

band around lip. I changed the screen about once a month.

I would get fresh plants for them to climb on about once

a week. (The cat I assure you never got any closer than that).






The 2nd picture shows a store bought cage. The mantis on

the lamp was a wild one that was just visting during the mating

season. Since I was nervous about imbreeding, the stranger

spent the night with on of my gals'. I let him go the next day.

Im sure he didnt mind! During that week, at least 5 males

flew onto my porch while I was out there. They must have

been able to smell the females. This is a 2nd floor balcony

by the way.






The 3rd picture I included to show how the Males got a

bit anxious close to mating season. Since the cages where so

close, I put some cardboard dividers between cages so they

would relax. This photo shows how Bobbie figured out how to

take a peak over the top at his female neighbor.






Last picture shows the view of the back porch. That line

of brush &amp; weeds contains dozens of wild Mantis's from the

oothecas I had. Some days in late July, I could find over

a dozen in 30 minutes of looking. I went out and caught

fresh food for my Mantis's every few days...grasshoppers,

moths, katydids,butterflys etc. Not an exciting back yard

for most, but this is my mantis heaven!) Columbus, Ohio 2006


----------



## tarpshack

Those are really nice pictures and great explainations. I enjoyed reading it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## robo mantis

that is cool i am trying to get my neighborhood like that so i can go in my backyard and catch like 5 mantids


----------



## Mantidae

> wow any u.s. suppliers and will they breed anyway?


Just noticed your post. Here's some old url's I scouted out perhaps a couple of yrs back.

http://www.cricketfactory.com/

http://www.americancricketranch.com/

http://www.bcrcricket.com/

http://www.ghann.com/

http://www.wormman.com/

Prices used to be as low as 1000 for $7.50, I see things have gone up. It's easy to order but if you want a fresh supply of pinheads you're best off rearing them yourself, almost no effort or space is required. Just get the timing right so they'll be ready to eat when the mantids need more than fruit flies. My last batch of PH's hatched out about a month ago and are about 5-6 mm in size now. Some others are smaller, later hatch date. Not sure how small the PH's are from the bulk sellers but I'd assume they are much bigger. Pet shops local to me charge an arm and a leg for PH's so buying from the farms is well worth the dollars spent.

I've been in some of the national name pet stores when they were unpacking their crickets ordered from the farms by the 1000 per case load. Everyone uses them. Just be prepared to toss whole batches if they show signs of being diseased.


----------



## Gurd

Here is my set-up:


----------



## Insect Guy

Here is my new set up. I just recently go into the hobby so not much stuff yet. I like this hobby since there are so many species and things you can do and see. Also, the cost of the hobby and of having these guys as pets is much cheaper than what I am used to. That is a plus.


----------



## yen_saw

Look slike a complete start-up kit for raising mantis  

Unless you have a mesh screen on top of the kritter keeper cage, fruit flies will be able to escape through the lid.

It is cheaper than any keeping reptile or amphibian but they do need more work/attention.

All the best!


----------



## Chrome

Only had her a few days.... used twisted beech twigs... looks good I think. Needs some green though. Shes in there eating hehe.


----------



## Rick

> Only had her a few days.... used twisted beech twigs... looks good I think. Needs some green though. Shes in there eating hehe.


Many mantids like to hang from the lid which may be difficult in that container. Also they need plenty of vertical space to molt so keep that in mind.


----------



## Chrome

its not a good photo to see all the space she has really. Lots of hanging room in the middle from the big twig and she can hang off the lid on both sides with extra room, been doing it most of the day! Keeping it moist though, I dont have a spray, any other methods?


----------



## Rick

Has plenty of room now but you gotta think ahead too.


----------



## Chrome

Yeah ive been told to get a bigger one from Wilko when the times comes. Ill pop in after work tomorrow and have a nose around. I think shes only an instar 4-5 at the mo... not sure. Is instar the correct term?

Im very new to this


----------



## the mantinator

your not alone :lol:


----------



## randyardvark

yup instar is the correct term!


----------



## nepenthes_ak

Insect guy what did you use to separate your container?


----------



## Insect Guy

I used this glossy type of foam board. It is two piece of glossy poster board with styrafoam in-between them. It was sold that way and the water doesn't effect it much at all. Still everything is working great.


----------



## OGIGA

> I used this glossy type of foam board. It is two piece of glossy poster board with styrafoam in-between them. It was sold that way and the water doesn't effect it much at all. Still everything is working great.


Do your mantises climb up the glossy stuff well?


----------



## Insect Guy

> I used this glossy type of foam board. It is two piece of glossy poster board with styrafoam in-between them. It was sold that way and the water doesn't effect it much at all. Still everything is working great.
> 
> 
> 
> Do your mantises climb up the glossy stuff well?
Click to expand...

They climb on it sometimes but they mostly stay on the stick of ground or even the top of the container. When it is feeding time they will get on it to chase things. I should probably put a little piece of paper towel attached to it so they could climb but they seem perfetly fine as of now.


----------



## bluebman52

Here is my enclosure, currently waiting for an ooth! Working on fruit fly culture (seen on top of enclosure)


----------



## OGIGA

That's HUGE!! How many gallons is it and how much did it cost?

You should add more plants and try what Rick is trying. He just put mantises in a large container and let them be.


----------



## OGIGA

Nevermind. I just realized that's your desk and not your living room.


----------



## bluebman52

It's a 30 gallon. I am thinking of picking up some bigger plants.


----------



## bluebman52

It costed me roughly $50US for the tank, and another $25US for the lid. The holes in the lid were way too big for hatching ooths so I used white glue to put a peice of fine mesh (I think it might be TOO fine, because i am having trouble misting the tank  ) inside of it. The lid seems to be warped (they're not meant to be air tight around the outside) so I put some weather stripping foam tape around the outside to prevent any nymphs or fruitflys escaping.

More to come! Once I get my ooth and fruit fly culture actually started. (For some reason, the one time I actually NEED fruit flies I cant seem to get any! lol)


----------



## OGIGA

That's why I hate fruitflies too. They're never there when you need them most!


----------



## bluebman52

What else do you guys use, and where would be a good place to get them?


----------



## OGIGA

I just get mine from PetCo. They come in a jar and the culture lasts over a month.


----------



## bluebman52

Err.. anywhere that you know of that will ship to Canada?


----------



## captainmerkin

well heres what I have so far:

This lot are in my bedroom (missus doesnt seem to mind yet  )






This tank is for my deafleaf mantis, they should be going in it tomorrow!











pretty huge tank this but should be a bit of an adventure for them, and hopefully big enough to stop them eating each other!


----------



## hibiscusmile

Do any one here know who to purchase the Fish tank dividers off of? The material is acrylic with lots of tiny holes. I have contacted Penn Plax and they only sell the tank size, I need the 4' x 8' sheets?


----------



## Rick

> Do any one here know who to purchase the Fish tank dividers off of? The material is acrylic with lots of tiny holes. I have contacted Penn Plax and they only sell the tank size, I need the 4' x 8' sheets?


I make my own from sheets of plexiglass that I get at a hardware store.


----------



## hibiscusmile

I buy the sheets from my supplier, the hardware must be expensive, but thanks anyways, we are in the glass business for 20 years, it seems like a lifetime, and to some it is. Anyway a 4' x 8' sheet is probable about $ 175.00. That is with tax and shipping. I just do not know if I have the time to drill all those holes..... :roll: :lol:


----------



## OGIGA

4'x8' is huge!!! Anyway, my dad makes dividers himself as well.


----------



## Ian

> well heres what I have so far:


Dear me, your setup is way to organised!


----------



## captainmerkin

> well heres what I have so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear me, your setup is way to organised!
Click to expand...

yeah but its not that hard to organise less than 10 mantis now is it  

I expect this to rapidly go downhill very soon as the collection expands!


----------



## Evil_Berzerker

>


is that big enough for an adult african flower mantis because i bought that same tank a few days ago and im wondering if it will be big enough


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis

That vine stuff is cool!


----------



## captainmerkin

> That vine stuff is cool!


if you mean the stuff in my aquarium then its just long peices taken from the garage roof... its covered in the stuff up to 3 meters long :s


----------



## randyardvark

> It's a 30 gallon. I am thinking of picking up some bigger plants.


could probably get somee millipedes or something to use up the ground space  ot as cool as mantids but the do fill up the ground and can get to a decent size


----------



## captainmerkin

here is some of my other tanks I built:











reminds me to sort out those designs for whatshisface !


----------



## OGIGA

Nice tank!


----------



## captainmerkin

> Nice tank!


thanks  I was hoping to be able to find a way to produce them on bulk and sell them, but considering having this one made cost £18.00 just to have the pieces cut I'm not so sure... :S

but perhaps if I find a way to produce them cheaper who knows! (it does look really good)


----------



## OGIGA

It looks stackable, which I really like. I had no idea it cost that much to make. Hmm, I wonder how the entrepreneurs get things mass produced.


----------



## captainmerkin

> It looks stackable, which I really like. I had no idea it cost that much to make. Hmm, I wonder how the entrepreneurs get things mass produced.


well I had to pay the company to laser cut it hence the cost, I think if I had the tools at home it would be pretty cheap to produce.

they certainly stack side to side but the roof is ventilated so wouldnt really want to put another on top of it to be honest!


----------



## OGIGA

> well I had to pay the company to laser cut it hence the cost, I think if I had the tools at home it would be pretty cheap to produce.


How much does the material alone cost?


----------



## captainmerkin

only a few quid per sheet, can make around 3 - 4 tanks with each sheet.

but I don't really have anywhere to put the tools(machinery?) or even know what tools to use!

and I lost my last laser in the clone wars


----------



## Evil_Berzerker

a cheap bandsaw might do or a fretsaw and i think the designs were meant for me, but it doesnt matter i have everythin covered, thanks anyways.


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil

Here is part of my setup






from buttom up

a natural aquarium setup with native fishes and plant

some of my deli-cups with nymphs of different species sitting on the tank

taro plants and grasses grow facing the sunlight as much as they can

few local mantis free ranging all over the plants to catch fly may fleet while feeding






the right side, the one meter big cage with branches is ready for the idolomatis yet to come


----------



## Rick

Here are some current photos. My old photos are down.


----------



## OGIGA

Nice setup, guys.


----------



## Peekaboo

What's in the "pond" Rick? Turtles?


----------



## Rick

> What's in the "pond" Rick? Turtles?


Pond? I have a uromastyx in the large tank. You can see him in the first pic. There is a 3 toed box turtle in the rubbermaid tub.


----------



## OGIGA

What room do you guys put your mantises/animals/creatures in?


----------



## Rick

> What room do you guys put your mantises/animals/creatures in?


Mine is actually the dining room. Once we move I hope to have a room all to myself for all my stuff.


----------



## OGIGA

Heh, you're lucky that it's okay with the people you live with.


----------



## Kriss

I keep all mine in our one and only spare bedroom.

Ideally I want to get a large enough Bug Shed set-up in our garden.

I'm fed up of finding the occasional Cricket running over the bathroom floor :lol:


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis

Heh same, still, keeps the family on thier toes. They seem to manage to get downstairs and into the kitchen.. :evil:


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis

> It looks stackable, which I really like. I had no idea it cost that much to make. Hmm, I wonder how the entrepreneurs get things mass produced.


A little place called China.


----------



## OGIGA

> It looks stackable, which I really like. I had no idea it cost that much to make. Hmm, I wonder how the entrepreneurs get things mass produced.
> 
> 
> 
> A little place called China.
Click to expand...

Oh yeah. I forgot. :lol:


----------



## Asa

How could you??


----------



## OGIGA

Brainfart. Happens once in a while.


----------



## Asa

> Brainfart. Happens once in a while.


Haven't heard that term before... :lol:


----------



## OGIGA

> Brainfart. Happens once in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't heard that term before... :lol:
Click to expand...

Well, we're in different generations.


----------



## Asa

Umm... thanks? :lol:


----------



## athicks

Mine's pretty simple right now  The hardest part is keeping the crickets from escaping! They can squeeze through such small spots!


----------



## buddhistsoldier88

> It looks stackable, which I really like. I had no idea it cost that much to make. Hmm, I wonder how the entrepreneurs get things mass produced.
> 
> 
> 
> A little place called China.
Click to expand...

Little? You call China little?! :lol: The Chinese army outnumbers ours at LEAST 2 to 1! :shock: They are the most populus(?) country in the world! They aint tiny mate! :lol:


----------



## Asa

> It looks stackable, which I really like. I had no idea it cost that much to make. Hmm, I wonder how the entrepreneurs get things mass produced.
> 
> 
> 
> A little place called China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Little? You call China little?! :lol: The Chinese army outnumbers ours at LEAST 2 to 1! :shock: They are the most populus(?) country in the world! They aint tiny mate! :lol:
Click to expand...

Yeah but the people are  :lol:


----------



## khabirun

my little setup

me and my bro (Sufistic) built this just now


----------



## Asa

Very nice, I like the square foam! I hope that's not tape on top.


----------



## sufistic

Yeah Asa, that's tape attached to the edges of the mesh on top. I make a few holes on the lid and then tape the edges so that the mesh stays. Don't worry the mantids are not affected by them.

More photos...


----------



## Asa

Where do you get those gigantic foam stoppers?


----------



## khabirun

buy a big one and cut them


----------



## Asa

A better question would be, where do you get the foam?


----------



## khabirun

D.I.Y. stores


----------



## Asa

Ahh, duh...


----------

